# WARNINGS of Dangerous Drug Batches



## neversickanymore

EDIT:   Changed this thread to A LE and other warning of Possible Dangerous Drug Batches Thread.   Please post announcements of possible dangerous drugs.  When issuing warnings, please include as much relevant information as possible; including but not limiting to any information that will allow people to identify and stay away from the dangerous batch.  Pictures of anything that can identify the substance in question, like specific stamps are welcome and encouraged.   

I would also like to thank those who chose to warn the public about possible dangerous drug batches.   IMO great and noble proactive work that deserves positive recognition.     

If an individual wishes to report dangerous drug batches please also consider posting in WARNING!!! BAD/DANGEROUS DOPE STAMP ALERTS HERE!! PM the mods to get a warning posted


.........................................................................................................................

*Police warn of rogue batch of drugs in Salisbury after woman found dead*
Saturday 23 January 2016


36-year-old woman found dead in car park believed to have taken contaminated heroin

Police have issued a warning about a dangerous batch of drugs after a 36-year-old was found dead in a car park.

Emergency crews were called to Culver Street in Salisbury on Friday evening after there were reports a woman had collapsed. Wiltshire police said the woman was pronounced dead at the scene and believe the deceased may have taken a quantity of contaminated heroin.

DS Guy Williams said an investigation into the death was ongoing before giving an urgent warning to drug users in the area.“I would of course urge everyone to steer well clear of any illegal drug use but following this tragic incident, we have concerns that there may be a quantity of contaminated heroin in our community which could have the potential to lead to further illness or death,” he said.

“We would like to reassure the local community that we are carrying out a detailed and robust investigation following this death and enquiries will be continuing.

“If anyone has any information on this incident, or is able to help us with inquiries to establish where these drugs have come from, please call us on 101 immediately. All information we receive will be treated in the strictest confidence.

“Alternatively, information can be given to Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.”

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...-of-drugs-in-salisbury-after-woman-found-dead


----------



## Foreigner

There may not be any special identifying factors, but you'd think they would be more forthcoming about them if there are. What kind of baggy did it come in? Colour? Consistency? 

Just saying "don't do drugs" isn't very helpful.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Rogue batch of drugs...

"spurned by the chemist that created him, Drugsy when rogue, killing his contact and then bringing the evidence straight to the Daily Mail"


----------



## Hiltoniano

Drugs on the loose


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Contaminated with? Lol


----------



## RDP89

They don't say what evidence makes them believe a "contaminant" killed this lady and not an o.d. You'd think they would be at least somewhat more detailed if they had more info.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

RDP89 said:


> They don't say what evidence makes them believe a "contaminant" killed this lady and not an o.d. You'd think they would be at least somewhat more detailed if they had more info.



That's what I was gettin at just scare tactics


----------



## my3rdeye

They tell you when it is suspected fentanyl same day in canada. It happens so much now it doesnt make news anymore though.


----------



## neversickanymore

*Two suspected drugs deaths in 48 hours - police appeal for users to seek advice*
31 JAN 2016
BY KATIE SANDS


Police are appealing for help after two people died from suspected drugs-related deaths less than 48 hours apart in Swansea.

A 39-year-old woman died at a flat on Neath Road in Hafod in the early hours of Sunday morning , following the death of a 35-year-old man on Friday night . He collapsed at a nearby flat also on the same road.

Enquiries are continuing into both deaths, which are not being treated as suspicious, and next of kin have been informed.

'Our thoughts are with families'
But police are appealing for users or family and friends of anyone using heroin to seek help. Officers are now liaising with drug intervention staff as a precaution to raise awareness among users.

Detective Inspector Phil Sparrow from South Wales Police said: “At this stage we do not believe the two people who have died, know each other, but there are clear similarities in terms of the location, timing, and circumstances of their deaths.

“Our thoughts are with the families of the two people who have died and active enquiries are ongoing to trace those responsible for supplying any drugs concerned.

“We continue with our daily enforcement on the streets of Swansea, and work closely with the harm reduction agencies to encourage individuals to stop consuming drugs, particularly heroin.”

Helpline
The Wales Drug and Alcohol Helpline – 0808 808 2234 - provides a free and bilingual single point of contact for anyone in Wales wanting further information or help relating to drugs or alcohol.

Anyone with information on these incidents is asked to contact South Wales Police on 101, or call Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111, quoting reference number 1600034281

source http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/two-suspected-drugs-deaths-48-10814860


----------



## iamthesuck

I think there's a similar thread somewhere else on this site. Should we double post?


----------



## neversickanymore

which one are you referring to iam


----------



## spacejunk

Apologies for obscene pedantry, but is there any chance we could amend the typo in the thread topic (*batches)?
Cheers NSA


----------



## neversickanymore

Thank you, yep.. done.


----------



## spacejunk

Cool, thanks man.


----------



## iamthesuck

NSADD seems to have one but it looks dead


----------



## neversickanymore

Lets see if we can fire this one up then.   If people are searching for drug articles then maybe we can all do a quick search for warnings and then post them up here? 

*Conemaugh Health officials warning of 'bad batch' of Heroin*
BY SARA SMALL TUESDAY, FEBRUARY 2ND 2016

JOHNSTOWN, Pa. -- Officials with Conemaugh Health System are warning about a 'bad' batch' of Heroin going around the community.

Amy Bradley says doctors have seen seven overdose patients Tuesday alone, along with another six in the past few days. They're now concerned a tainted batch of the drug may be out there.

While all Heroin use is bad, according to health officials, this batch circulating around is particularly dangerous.

"These are people who are coming in who use Heroin and they're using the amount they typically use and they're immediately having medical issues with it," says Bradley. "They're not sure if it's laced with something. Is it just more potent? But whatever it is, people are getting very, very sick and needing to come in by ambulance."

Doctors say with the amount of patients who've come in to the hospital with drug overdose symptoms, it's concerning.

The fight against Heroin has been an ongoing one in Cambria County. In November 2015, the Drug Enforcement Administration reported the county was ranked third in the state per capita for overdose deaths. Cambria County was ranked behind Philadelphia and Susquehanna counties.

According to the Pennsylvania State Coroners Association, Cambria County had 37 drug-related deaths in 2014.

One tool being used by police departments statewide is Naloxone, otherwise known as Narcan. One of those departments will soon be the State College Police Department.

Centre County had 18 drug-related deaths in 2014, according to the Pennsylvania State Coroners Association.

http://wjactv.com/news/local/conemaugh-health-officials-warning-of-bad-batch-of-heroin


----------



## neversickanymore

*Deadly batch of heroin has killed 23 in Erie County since Jan. 29*
By Lou Michel | News Staff Reporter
on February 9, 2016

A young couple drove from Seneca County last week to buy some supercharged heroin that was making the rounds in Buffalo.

Soon after smoking it, the 21-year-old Waterloo woman lost consciousness. Her 26-year-old boyfriend managed to call 911. It took three doses of Narcan, an opiate antidote, before Amherst Police Officer Sean D. Shaver revived the woman.

She was lucky. These days, heroin being widely sold in the Buffalo area is really fentanyl or heroin heavily laced with the laboratory-produced opioid that is 30 to 50 times stronger than ordinary heroin.

Nearly two dozen other addicts were not so fortunate over the last two weeks. Twenty-three people have died as a result of opiate overdoses in Erie County during an 11-day period that started Jan. 29. Twelve of the deaths occurred in Buffalo, and the others were in the county’s suburbs and rural areas. The ages of the deceased range from 20 to 61.

Alarmed at the deadly spike, County Executive Mark C. Poloncarz along with County Health Commissioner Dr. Gale R. Burstein and federal authorities Tuesday issued an “emergency warning,” urging drug addicts to discard any packet of heroin they recently purchased but have not used.

The reason?

It could kill them.

‘White China’ heroin


This particular brand of street heroin, sometimes referred to as “White China” heroin, contains fentanyl that Chinese laboratories are manufacturing and sending to Mexican drug cartels, which repackage and ship it to the United States.

“The vast majority of the deaths, 19 of the 23, are believed to be related to heroin laced with an extremely fatal batch of fentanyl,” Poloncarz said. “If you have a packet of this drug you recently purchased, it is basically a death sentence. This epidemic knows no boundaries. It affects people from Buffalo to the affluent suburbs and to rural communities.”

At Tuesday’s news conference in the emergency room at Erie County Medical Center, where drug addicts who overdose often end up, U.S. Attorney William J. Hochul Jr. said addicts refusing to heed the warning “are making a suicide pact that could very well lead to your death.”

cont http://www.buffalonews.com/city-reg...illed-23-in-erie-county-since-jan-29-20160209


----------



## neversickanymore

*WARNINGS ISSUED ABOUT DODGY 'ECSTASY' PILLS IN SCOTLAND*

They've been described as blue, oval-shaped and larger than usual tablets
DAVE TURNER 20 JANUARY 2016






A Scottish drug support service has issued warnings about the circulation of dodgy pills.

Oban Addiction Support Information Service (OASIS) says the blue tablets are being branded as ecstasy, but the group's been made aware of "six or seven" cases of bad reactions since Christmas after people have taken them in Oban, a Scottish coastal town.

The Press and Journal spoke to OASIS project manager Nichola MacGilivray, who described the reactions encountered after people have taken the pills, said to be large oval shapes stamped with car badges, such as Mitsubishi or Mercedes, similar to the ones in the image above.

"They have described everything from overheating, to palpitations, and in more serious cases people have needed medical and even hospital attention, some have actually seizured.

"Some of the young people who have admitted to taking them have been drug tested by us and have not come up positive for MDMA or Ecstasy, so who knows what is in them? It is very concerning."

A spokesman for NHS Highland said: "Street drugs, including ecstasy, and new psychoactive substances (legal highs) are very often mixed with substances that can cause harm or are unfit for human consumption.

"There is also no way of knowing how strong a drug is as, even when batches look exactly the same, they often contain different mixing agents or quantities. It is important to understand the risks associated with using any drugs."

Other stated after-effects of the batch include losing control of the bowel and bladder, according to OASIS' MacGilivray. 
http://www.mixmag.net/read/warnings-issued-about-dodgy-ecstasy-pills-in-scotland-news


----------



## iamthesuck

Damn, Western PA is getting hit hard. People are starting to drop like my friends hometowns (chicagoland, south jersey).


----------



## neversickanymore

*'Bad drug batch' warning after deaths*
Thursday, Feb 18th 2016

Police are warning drug users of a possible contaminated batch of heroin after two deaths in the past few days.
Both the dead were believed to be heroin users and lived only miles apart, Surrey Police said.
Surrey Police said it was highly likely the heroin came from the same source and was part of a "bad or contaminated" batch.
Mother-of-two Samantha Johnson collapsed and died in Stanwell, Staines, west London on Sunday December 21.
The 28-year-old had a son, six, and a 10-year-old girl.
Yesterday, a man in his late 20s was found dead in nearby Wraysbury. He has not been formally identified.
Anybody who suffers unusual symptoms after taking heroin is advised to go to hospital for immediate medical attention.
Detective Chief Inspector Brian Marjoram said: "Our main concern is that if the supply of this batch of heroin goes unchecked it could result in further tragic deaths.
"I would ask anyone wh


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-204654/Bad-drug-batch-warning-deaths.html#ixzz40Z7OVfXq


----------



## neversickanymore

INTERACTIVE TEXT MESSAGING AND DRUG WARNING SYSTEM
We were the originators of utilising internet based communications methods to disseminate information to drug service users in Wolverhampton. We gather numbers in a number of ways, from service users leaving numbers in our strategically placed in waiting rooms to outreach working.

We use the network to send out harm reduction messages, as well as warning about bad batches of drugs that we find out about.

We also use the system to inform service users about our activities and meetings.

Below is the listings of the various sections of our messaging service, if you are a drugs service user in Wolverhampton you can join the network by texting the following -:
http://www.suiteam.com/interactive-text-messaging-and-drug-warning-system


----------



## Erikmen

Foreigner said:


> Just saying "don't do drugs" isn't very helpful.



I know..
"Just Say No", favorite Reagan's slogan for ending all drug problems.


----------



## neversickanymore

Fentanyl, other drugs suspected in three Manchester deaths in 24 hours, fire officials say
By PAT GROSSMITH
New Hampshire Union Leader

MANCHESTER — The city’s drug epidemic is getting worse, fire officials said Friday, with three people dying of suspected drug overdoses – one involving fentanyl and two others a mix of heroin and spice – in a 24-hour span Thursday and Friday.

"We got slammed over the past 24 hours," Fire Chief James Burkush said about 9:30 a.m. Friday.

According to Assistant Chief Daniel Goonan, in that 24 hours, overdoses claimed the lives of a 24-year-old man on Joliette Street, a 29-year-old woman on Donald Street and a 34-year-old man on Elm Street.

Burkush and Goonan said the actual causes of death won't be known until test results are completed by the state Office of the Chief Medical Examiner in Concord.

So far in February, Goonan said, firefighters have responded to 38 overdoses that resulted in eight deaths, including a 15-year-old girl earlier this week, Goonan said.

"It's really something," he said.

In January, there were 68 overdose calls in the city and six deaths, he said.

"We have already surpassed the number of deaths at this time last year," Goonan said.

Overdose calls have become part of a firefighter's daily routine. Burkush and Goonan each said they go out on a lot of the calls.

"It's becoming absolutely routine," Goonan said. "They (firefighters) jump right in there to do what they can to save a life and then they move on to the next one."

That can mean performing CPR and giving repeated doses of Narcan – the spray form – to revive a victim. Goonan says that on average, firefighters have been administering six, and as many as eight or 10 doses to a single patient.

Twice, he said, firefighters revived a woman who is four months pregnant, working on her in front of her young children.

"That's what bothers people the most," he said. "We can go out there and respond and do our job – CPR and Narcan – and you can do all that in front of family members, sometimes children, and you can see the toll it takes on the family. It's tragic."

He said in reviving overdose victims, emergency personnel try to bring them around slowly so they don't become violent when they get up, a side effect of the drugs.

The city's drug crisis began in December 2014, he said, and has grown into an epidemic, with the number of people dying from drug overdoses rising.

"It is more deadly than we have ever seen it," Goonan said.

He believes it's an indicator that the drug being abused lately is the much stronger and more lethal fentanyl. The Drug Enforcement Administration says fentanyl is 50 to 100 times more powerful than morphine and 30 to 50 times more potent than heroin.

According to the Office of the Chief Medical Examiner, last year in New Hampshire 414 people died of drug overdose; 271 of them were caused by fentanyl or fentanyl mixed with other drugs, including heroin.

Twenty-two cases from 2015 are still "pending toxicology."

So far this year, 46 people have died of suspected drug overdoses across the state, but it can take two to three months to receive toxicology results and for the state's pathologist to review them and determine the cause of death, according to the Office of the Chief Medical Examiner.

Of that number, 31 percent were from Manchester. Lt. Brian N. O'Keefe, public information officer for the Manchester Police Department, said last year officers went to 616 overdose incidents. Ninety-six of them were deadly.

Goonan said police, fire, health and school departments, along with the Mayor's Office and hospitals, are working together to try to come up with a solution. He said officials are trying to educate people and get them the help they need.

He said city officials also will testify before the state senate to try and get financial help from the state to combat the drug epidemic.
- See more at: http://www.unionleader.com/article/20160220/NEWS20/160218954&source=RSS#sthash.RLY3yAGo.dpuf


----------



## neversickanymore

*Potentially potent batch of heroin could be spreading beyond La Crosse County*
Kyle Dimke
Feb 20 2016 

VIROQUA, Wis. -
Over the past two weeks, police and medical staff in La Crosse have been warning the public about the potential of heroin being sold locally laced with the potent synthetic narcotic fentanyl.

Now the drug could be spreading beyond just La Crosse.

The toxicology report has not come back yet, but an overdose in Vernon County this past weekend has authorities on high alert.

Vernon County Sheriff John Spears said people would be very surprised to know just how much drug activity takes place in the county.

"It's a constant battle right now," he said.

When word spread about heroin being sold in La Crosse possibly laced with fentanyl, which can make it 50 to 100 times stronger, Spears said he expected the product to end up in his county.

"We border La Crosse so we get a lot of people who may be live in Vernon County but go to La Crosse for the drug activity. They go where it's more available and in a larger city like that it's just more prevalent," Spears said.

Tom Johnson of the West Central MEG Unit, which investigates drug activity in the five counties of La Crosse, Vernon, Trempealeau, Monroe and Jackson, says drug dealers will come to La Crosse because of its population, but they are moving into rural communities now more than ever. 2

"What happens there is that sometimes that's the result of increased enforcement in a particular urban area, such as La Crosse," Johnson said.

Spears said last year there were four overdose deaths in Vernon County. There have been none so far this year, but he says he expects to exceed four this year because heroin seems to be the drug of choice right now and shows no signs of slowing down.

He said all law enforcement agencies are working hard to stop it from spreading, but it's going to take more than just law enforcement.

"It's not just a law enforcement issue, it's a community issue with heroin," Spears said.

The sheriff said with the potentially laced heroin in the area, the process of a drug investigation is changing. He said in the past investigators would set up several drug buys with a dealer before arresting them. Now he said it will more than likely only be one buy before  an arrest to limit the chance of someone dying from the "bad batch" of heroin.

Cont http://www.channel3000.com/news/pot...be-spreading-beyond-la-crosse-county/38100844


----------



## poledriver

Hey NSA, any idea why the drug bust thread is closed?


----------



## neversickanymore

No not at all.. will check into and open back up now.


----------



## poledriver

thanks


----------



## Hiltoniano

I was really hoping it would mean that no more drug busts happened and were over with for good. Too bad... Lol but honestly wouldn't that be nice: "breaking news-nobody busted with Anythjng, anywhere. On to jack with the weather..."


----------



## poledriver

^ lol, we can only hope it goes that way in the future.


----------



## neversickanymore

March 7 2016



RTrain said:


> Indeed,  I know of someone claim to be selling "fake oxy 30s" through one of those online DNM sites and the fucker claimed they were like 2x as strong as a normal 30. They were marketed by the seller as "a mix of fentanyl and Chinese oxy powder" and he also said they were a great business opportunity because they were available for about 20% of what a real oxy 30 goes for on the streets these days. Let me just say this, they were nothing but cut and fent and I would say they were more in the range of 4 or 5x as strong as 30 mg of oxycodone. Fortunately anyone who knows what real 30s like would not believe these to be real, but still, 1 could kill someone who didn't have a very high tolerance. I even read about someone who got 1 as a free sample with another product they ordered. It was a Reddit post and the guy said he gave it to his friend who did it all and OD'd but fortunately didn't die. Still, the fact that these things were being made to look like 30s is ridiculous and anyone selling them as 30s was putting people at great risk. I can tell you this, they were pressed with the a 215 imprint, but were the color of the ones with a V on them (the a215s are a light, powdery blue and the Vs are much bluer and very bright, so if you knew your 30s you could tell they were fakes in a second, also they were hard as rocks, so clearly not real for that reason, as well).
> 
> Still ridiculous that someone would think to make something like that, not everyone is so aware and its the person who isn't that aware who will likely have a low tolerance and be easily dead from possibly only half of one of those things. Fortunately that guy isn't still around, but obviously the practice is still going on.


----------



## neversickanymore

Monday, Mar 7th 2016 
*
Bad drug batch' warning after deaths*

Police are warning drug users of a possible contaminated batch of heroin after two deaths in the past few days.
Both the dead were believed to be heroin users and lived only miles apart, Surrey Police said.

Surrey Police said it was highly likely the heroin came from the same source and was part of a "bad or contaminated" batch.
Mother-of-two Samantha Johnson collapsed and died in Stanwell, Staines, west London on Sunday December 21.
The 28-year-old had a son, six, and a 10-year-old girl.

Yesterday, a man in his late 20s was found dead in nearby Wraysbury. He has not been formally identified.

Anybody who suffers unusual symptoms after taking heroin is advised to go to hospital for immediate medical attention.

Detective Chief Inspector Brian Marjoram said: "Our main concern is that if the supply of this batch of heroin goes unchecked it could result in further tragic deaths.

"I would ask anyone who has information to contact us as a matter of emergency."


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-204654/Bad-drug-batch-warning-deaths.html#ixzz42Fk14JiJ


----------



## neversickanymore

*'Extremely dangerous' tainted drugs on Fargo streets believed connected to overdose deaths*
By Rick Abbott march 13 2016

FARGO – Three overdose deaths in one week, possibly related to dangerous fentanyl-laced heroin, have prompted a coordinated area law enforcement response, with dire warnings to the public and a round of arrests of suspected suppliers.

In a news conference at noon on Sunday, the heads of multiple local law enforcement agencies made pleas for public vigilance as an uptick of illicit opiate overdoses is being seen around the region, Fargo Police Chief David Todd said.

"What happens in any one of our cities, really happens to us as a community as a whole and we have to tackle this issue together," Todd said.

Todd announced that arrests of four suspected heroin suppliers were made at a south Fargo hotel Sunday morning, suspects Todd believes are connected to at least one overdose death on Saturday morning.

He said there may be other people who received the same drugs in the area.

"It could be extremely dangerous," Todd said of the tainted narcotics. "I don't want to have any more deaths out there."

The suspected heroin could be laced with fentanyl, Todd said, which can be 40-50 times more potent than pure heroin and can be absorbed through the skin in some cases.

Because toxicology tests can take weeks, police couldn't say for certain what substances have been found to be mixed in with the heroin.

Fentanyl is a powerful synthetic opiate used to treat severe pain, according to the National Institutes of Health, and, when mixed with street drugs in powder form, can amplify their potency and cause breathing problems, unconsciousness, coma or death.

http://www.inforum.com/news/3985902...go-streets-believed-connected-overdose-deaths


----------



## neversickanymore

*Minneapolis PD warning over ‘bad batch’ of heroin*
March 26, 2016 
By Adam Uren

A “very bad batch” of heroin is on the streets in Minneapolis, police say, and it has already caused several overdoses.
Minneapolis PD release the following warning on Twitter Friday afternoon:



> A very bad batch of Heroin hitting the streets. In the 4th Precinct alone; Officers and EMS have responded to 5 over-doses today.



https://twitter.com/MinneapolisPD/status/713521883455557632?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

Hennepin County Sheriff’s Office responded to a Twitter user after the tweet went out, saying there’s never a “good batch” of heroin, before adding: “But this is an especially deadly batch. We can’t stop all users so we hope to provide warning.”

There are some real concerns among health and law enforcement officials about heroin use in Minnesota this month, with the drug thought to be responsible for seven overdose deaths in the state in recent weeks.

Dozens more people suffered from non-fatal overdoses.

The Department of Public Safety said it believed the drug responsible for the deaths was in circulation and may well have been laced with another narcotic.

Cities and counties where ODs have been reported are concentrated in the north-central area, including Hibbing, Virginia, Bemidji, Detroit Lakes, Cass Lake, Dillworth, Marble, Beltrami County and Mille Lacs County.

http://bringmethenews.com/2016/03/26/minneapolis-pd-warning-over-bad-batch-of-heroin/


----------



## neversickanymore

*One death, five other overdoses lead Kamloops Mounties to issue warning on street drugs*
By: Tim Petruk  in Health, Law & Order, News, Police March 24, 2016

One man died and two others were treated in hospital on Wednesday after overdosing while using drugs in the parkade at the end of this alley off Second Avenue in downtown Kamloops.
Dave Eagles/KTW

Kamloops Mounties are warning drug users about a bad batch of dope in the Tournament Capital that has resulted in a spike in overdoses — one of them fatal — this week.

“That’s what we’re saying,” RCMP Staff Sgt. Robert Daly told KTW.

“If you’ve purchased street drugs, don’t do them.”

On Wednesday afternoon, police were called to a parking garage at Second Avenue and Victoria Street where a 41-year-old man had died. Two other men were taken to hospital.

Later in the day on Wednesday, Daly said, Mounties were called to three additional overdoses.

“Police investigation at two of these scenes have confirmed the overdose occurred after an intravenous injection of heroin,” he said.

Daly said he couldn’t say whether intravenous heroin was involved in all of Wednesday’s overdoses and that investigators are looking into whether fentanyl is also involved.

“We’re considering all drugs, but fentanyl is in that batch,” he said.

http://www.kamloopsthisweek.com/one...ps-mounties-to-issue-warning-on-street-drugs/


----------



## neversickanymore

*Watch out Spring Breakers! Fake Xanax pill which is 50 times stronger than heroin kills nine in Florida*






Fake Xanax known as Super Pill contains lethal dose of pain drug Fentanyl
Drug is 50 times stronger than heroin and 100 times more than morphine 
Nine people in Florida died from overdoses in 2016 after taking killer pills 
Police issued warning to Spring Breakers not to buy Xanax on the street
By HANNAH PARRY FOR DAILYMAIL.COM
PUBLISHED: 15:27 EST, 22 March 2016

A fake Xanaz pill - which is 50 times stronger than heroin - has killed nine people in just three months in Florida.
The counterfeit drug, sold on the streets as 'Super Pill' for as little as $5, contains a lethal mix of Xanax and powerful pain medication Fentanyl with has been responsible for the overdoses of nine people in Pinellas County this year.
And with thousands of college students descending on the state for Spring Break, police have issued an emergency warning not to buy Xanax on the street.


cont with vid http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...50-times-stronger-heroin-kills-9-Florida.html


----------



## neversickanymore

*Tainted Street Drugs Result in 28 Overdoses, 6 Fatal, in Sacramento County*
 MARCH 29, 2016

A tainted version of the prescription opiate Norco being sold on the streets of Sacramento County has led to dozens of overdoses and at least six deaths in less than a week, county health officials said Tuesday.

On Friday, Sacramento County public health officials announced that a dozen people had overdosed in just 48 hours from what appeared to be Norco pills laced with fentanyl, an opiate about 80 times stronger than morphine and 100 times stronger than heroin.

But those figures soared over the weekend, said Laura McCasland, a spokeswoman for the Sacramento County Division of Public Health. As of Tuesday, health workers have reported 28 overdoses, with six of them fatal, McCasland said. All of them have been reported since March 23.

“That’s why it’s an emergency and we want to get the word out,” she said.

http://ktla.com/2016/03/29/28-peopl...on-tainted-street-drugs-in-sacramento-county/


----------



## sigmond

somewhat old thread but didn't see it posted here: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/765696-Fentanyl-suspected-in-death-of-Vancouver-teen?


----------



## tacodude

How is fentanyl 80x stronger than morphine and 100x more than heroin? Heroin is stronger than morphine...


----------



## neversickanymore

*This could KILL YOU: dramatic drugs warning over ‘bad batch’ after two deaths in four days*

This could KILL YOU: dramatic drugs warning over ‘bad batch’ after two deaths in four days
By Boston Target  |  Posted: March 31, 2016

Police are warning drug users of the dangers of using illegal substances following the death of two men in the town.

Police have launched an investigating into whether the deaths of two men in Boston were caused by a bad batch of heroin.

The body of a 22-year-old man was found in woodland on Fenside Road on Saturday.

A 42-year-old man was found dead at a property on Union Street in Boston at 7pm on Tuesday.
Chief inspector Deborah Clark said: "As already reported yesterday [March 30] one line of enquiry is in relation to an adverse reaction to a particular batch of heroin. However, the investigation is at an early stage and other illegal drugs cannot be ruled out and we await toxicology results.

"I would like to advise users of illegal drugs to be mindful of this situation and to be aware of the dangers, risks involved, and would encourage them to seek the help of organisations such as Addaction, hospitals, GPs.

"Addaction are aware of the current situation and they are more than willing to assist.

"Lincolnshire Police take drug dealing very seriously and my officers in Boston, just like their colleagues across the force, are proactive in relation to this issue.

"Police officers are equipped with powers on the street and will utilise this legislation if required and they have the lawful grounds to do so."

Police say officers will also execute drug warrants if the intelligence supports the suggestion that any illegal drug activity is taking place.

CI Clark added: "Police and PCSOs are regularly on foot patrols out in the town centre engaging with people and if any suspicious activity or drug dealing is seen then it is dealt with robustly.

"The police act on information in respect of drug dealing, abuse and I would urge any member of the community to report any concerns in respect of this matter."

Anyone with any information is asked to call the 101 non emergency number. Alternatively they can call Crimestoppers anonymously on 080055511

Read more: http://www.bostontarget.co.uk/KILL-...tory-29027486-detail/story.html#ixzz44n86wF8r


----------



## twotoomany

*Fatal OD causes health risk. Pills laced with fent. Elmira, NY.*

NEWS

Officials: Fatal Overdose Causes Chemung County Health Risk
Updated Wednesday, March 30, 2016  Print        Email     
Officials: Fatal Overdose Causes Chemung County Health Risk
Chemung County, N.Y. (WENY) -- The investigation of a fatal drug overdose in West Elmira has concerned the West Elmira Police Department and Chemung County District Attorney Weeden Wetmore of a widespread health risk in Chemung County.

     On Tuesday night, a resident on Cleveland Avenue in West Elmira passed away unexpectedly of a suspected drug overdose. During the police investigation, a large amount of pills was found. A pill crusher with residue and several rolled bills were also found, police say the findings indicate drug ingestion through snorting.

     After testing the pills, officials say they were laced with fentanyl - a powerful synthetic opiate analgesic used to treat or manage severe pain. Side effects of fentanyl include euphoria, drowsiness, respiratory depression and arrest. Police previously fielded multiple complaints regarding drug activity at the location, and they say information was developed indicating that pills and marijuana had been supplied there, in some instances, to high school aged juveniles.

     Officials say the investigation into where the pills came from is continuing. They are also concerned regarding the extreme health hazard posed by the distribution of these pills and any other substances. Officials say information suggests that location was likely not the only distribution point for these pills, and they are not necessarily limited to the West Elmira area.

     Authorities urge that any medications not issued directly to the user in a marked prescription dispenser be avoided at all costs. In its prescription form, fentanyl is known as Actiq, Duragesic, and Sublimaze. Street names for the drug include Apache, China girl, China white, dance fever, friend, goodfella, jackpot, murder 8, TNT, as well as Tango and Cash.

Blue pills are 30 mg Oxycodone HCL.

Green Pills are 15 mg Oxycodone.







- See more at: http://www.weny.com/news/All/offici...emung-county-health-risk#sthash.NaAVeMei.dpuf


----------



## neversickanymore

*Law Enforcement Warn Floridians About New “Super” Drugs*
By Tom Urban
April 8, 2016


The Florida Department of Law Enforcement and Attorney General Pam Bondi are warning Floridians about a new “super pill” in the state that contains deadly amounts of fentanyl now being mixed with other drugs.

According to FDLE, counterfeit drugs have been found in which fentanyl is mixed with otherwise legal prescription drugs like Oxycodone and Xanax.

When sold illegally on the street, the drugs still look like the legal prescriptions, but the dangerous amount of fentanyl added can lead to death quickly for those who take it.

So far, Central Florida and the Tampa Bay area are the main locations where the new drugs have been found.

However, Attorney General Bondi says parents across the state need to have a dialogue with their children.

“Please, please, please just talk to your kids about it. Just don’t take anything if you don’t know what it is, because when they are cutting it with fentanyl some of these kids are dying within seconds. I say kids, but some of them are 20s and older,” she said.

When prescribed legally, fentanyl is a pain medication, much stronger than morphine, which is given to people dealing with severe, chronic pain.

So far, at least ten deaths in Florida have been linked to the use of fentanyl-cut drugs.

http://www.wuft.org/news/2016/04/08/law-enforcement-warn-floridians-about-new-super-drugs/


----------



## neversickanymore

*Warning for Chilliwack about a bad batch of drugs*
Jennifer Feinberg - Chilliwack Progress
posted Apr 8, 2016 at 1:00 PM
\
There may be a bad batch of drugs in Chilliwack creating violent and psychotic reactions, according reports from a front-line worker.

It's thought to be a new drug, similar to 'bath salts,' and many times more powerful than Fentanyl.

The upshot has been at least two deaths, and three overdoses, said Penny Robinson, with the Harm Reduction team from the Chilliwack Addiction Prevention program.

Robinson runs the needle exchange program from the Empress parking lot, providing clean needles to about 15 to 25 people a day.

Several people from the streets of Chilliwack have been talking about the powerful new street drug.

"My information has been coming second hand, but there have been multiple reports."

Local police say they have not recorded incidents or a spike in drug related overdoses, and they are not aware of super-potent street drugs like W-18 having arrived in Chilliwack.

"However RCMP is concerned about any substance or product that puts the public at risk in Chilliwack, and will remain vigilant," said RCMP Cpl. Mike Rail.

Robinson has been warning people, in person and online, as a public safety message, not to approach anyone when in a violent state. Addicts don't seem to know what they're dealing with.

"It's important for people to know their source."

Without autopsy results it's impossible to confirm the extent that this new drug is to blame in recent incidents.

"We think it hit the street here on Tuesday, and there are reports of extreme psychosis. They aren't scared of anything and think they're invincible."

By Wednesday several overdoses were being reported to her, Robinson said.

It could be the same or a similar drug to the one that surfaced in Calgary last month. It's a fake Oxycontin type drug, with no clinical uses, known as W-18, a synthetic opioid.

It may have made its way to Chilliwack drug users.

Tests by Health Canada in the Alberta cases showed it's up to 100 times more potent than Fentanyl.

A major drug trafficking network was dismantled by RCMP and law enforcement agencies in the last year, so that's created a battle for supremacy on the street, among drug dealers, Robinson said.

"So the want is still there. It's so sad."

This powerful new drug could be deadly to inexperienced users, and it's not known yet if the standard emergency antidote, Narcan, is effective against it. Some have suggested it may take more doses.

Narcan training is being conducted by Fraser Health in some communities to prevent overdose deaths. The brand name drug Narcan or Naloxone is an anti-overdose treatment, which blocks the effects of opioid, such as when the heart slows down or stops completely, during an overdose episode.

Fraser Health officials said they have no new information to report on the subject of this street drug

http://www.theprogress.com/news/375076921.html


----------



## neversickanymore

*VIDEO: Warning sounds as drug death investigation progresses*
Scott Sawyer
Scott Sawyer | 18th Apr 2016 

ATEST: INITIAL investigations into the drug-related death of a 32-year-old woman on the Coast over the weekend have shown her death does not appear to be suspicious at this stage.

A Police Media spokesman on Monday afternoon said preliminary investigations had thus far shown no apparent links to the woman's death and the hospitalisation of two men who were suspected to have taken MDMA at a party in Coolum Beach.

A 19-year-old and 20-year-old were both hospitalised after the party on Friday night and were believed to still be in the intensive care unit earlier Monday.

It was earlier reported three people had been placed in intensive care, however the Daily understands it was only two men placed in intensive care, with one discharged Monday while the other remained in the ICU.

The woman's death and the hospitalisation of the two men sparked warnings from both the Sunshine Coast Hospital and Health Service and local police, who asked anyone with information to contact Crime Stoppers on 1800 333 000.

Anyone experiencing issues arising from this story can contact Lifeline on 131 114 or Beyond Blue 1300 224 636. In an emergency situation dial 000.

UPDATE 4.15pm: SUNSHINE Coast detectives have called on recreational drug users to reflect and be aware that drugs sources on the streets carry significant risks.
They confirmed they were still exploring all avenues after the weekend's incidents which left one person dead and three in intensive care after a suspected bad batch of MDMA.

"These drugs in general are a concern," one Sunshine Coast CIB detective said this afternoon.

"It's a bit of a time (for casual or recreational drug users) to reflect and be aware (of the dangers)."

If anyone has any information about the incidents, which saw people hospitalised in Nambour, Caloundra and Redcliffe after incidents on Friday and Sunday, contact Crime Stoppers on 1800 333 000.


UPDATE: DETECTIVES are looking into the weekend's drug-related incidents which left one dead and three remaining in the intensive care unit.

They've asked anyone with any information to contact Crime Stoppers on 1800 333 000.



EARLIER:

RECREATIONAL drug users on the Coast have been warned of a bad batch of what's believed to be MDMA which left one person dead, three hospitalised and two requiring treatment over the weekend.

The Daily understands two separate incidents on Friday and Sunday saw six people taken to hospital requiring treatment.

The patients were taken to Nambour, Caloundra and Redcliffe hospitals.

Sadly, one of the six died on the Coast as a result, while three others remain in the intensive care unit.

Sunshine Coast Hospital and Health Service clinical director of the Alcohol and Other Drug Team Dr Don Spencer gave a general warning about the use of MDMA, commonly known as ecstasy, in light of the weekend's incidents.

He also outlined some of the common effects taking such drugs had:

-Moderate use: become more active, heightened sensations

-Heavier use: pulse rate quickens further, blood pressure rises, sweating increases and you can become dehydrated and at risk of heat stroke, heightened blood pressure can affect organs

-Risks: drinking too much water to stay hydrated can reduce body's sodium levels to critical levels and cause drug user to enter into a coma

"It's very hard to imagine the tablets around are all manufactured well," Dr Spencer said.

"You don't tend to see this very frequently and it indicates there probably is a bad batch around.

"It is a gamble... you may not know how your body is going to react to it."

source with video http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/news/warning-sounded-after-coast-drug-death/2999340/


----------



## neversickanymore

*Bad batch of party drug GHB hits weekend clubbers with at least 8 hospitalised*
APRIL 18, 20164:12PM

A DOCTOR has issued a warning about party drug GHB after a “bad batch” saw at least eight hospitalised in Sydney this weekend, with one person dying.

The first patient, a young woman, was admitted to St Vincent’s in Darlinghurst on Friday after she was found on the street with a bruise on her head. Three partygoers brought in on Saturday are still in intensive care, while a fourth required resuscitation.
Another patient who arrived on Sunday also remains in the ICU, while one died after they arrived at the hospital.

“This is the danger of taking street drugs,” director of emergency Gordian Fulde told news.com.au. “If anybody’s got any G, put it down the toilet. It’s a bad batch that could kill you.
“This is a prime example of how these things aren’t worth dying for.”

GHB (gammahydroxybutyrate), and its more potent variant GBL (gammabutyrolactone), is a highly addictive chemical anaesthetic, sold as a colourless, odourless liquid. Also known as “coma in a bottle”, Fantasy or Gina, it can cause loss of consciousness, memory loss and respiratory problems.

It is particularly dangerous when combined with other depressants, such as alcohol, and is sometimes used as a date rape drug.

“It’s very easy to overdose on this drug,” Geoff Munroe, national policy manager at the Australian Drug Foundation, told news.com.au. 

“Especially when you’re taking it from the street, since you don’t know how strong it is.

“It slows the breathing. An overdose can result in dying because you’ve stopped breathing.

“There’s very little room between a therapeutic dose and an overdose. It’s a very strong substance that can quickly shut down the body.”
Mr Munroe said only a small proportion of Australians are believed to have taken GHB, less than one per cent, but Australian Federal Police have been coming across more of the drug at the border.

The Australian Border Force made a record seizure of the drug last December, when a 37-year-old allegedly tried to smuggle 62 litres of GBL into the country.
“This is a dangerous substance, capable of ruining many lives in a single incident,” said ABF Regional Commander NSW Tim Fitzgerald at the time.

Last August, Deputy State Coroner Sharon Freund found that French millionaire David Monlun, 40, had either overdosed accidentally or was deliberately given a dangerous dose of GHB by his on-off girlfriend at his Sydney home.

cont http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/he...d/news-story/13d5be6bd9669f961210fd0ec13b5572


----------



## neversickanymore

*Lorain County officials attribute overdoses to drugs stronger than heroin or fentanyl*

By Chanda Neely, cleveland.com 
Email the author | Follow on Twitter 
on April 26, 2016 at 10:19 AM, updated April 26, 2016 at 10:29 AM
ELYRIA, Ohio — As the number of deaths from heroin and fentanyl overdoses continue to climb, public health officials are now seeing evidence of two much stronger and potentially deadlier synthetic opiates in parts of northeast Ohio.

The Lorain County Chief's Law Enforcement Association said that drugs recovered by first responders at the scene of overdoses within the past three weeks tested positive for drugs known as U-47700 and 3-Methylfentanyl.

"Our concern is that the potency of these two substances will lead to an increase in overdoses and deaths in Lorain County," according to a public health notice.

Officials at the Cuyahoga County Medical Examiner's Office said that they've heard of the drugs surfacing in Lorain and Lake counties, but there have been no deaths in Cuyahoga County attributed to either drug. 

U-47700 is 7 1/2 times stronger than morphine, and 3-Methylfentanyl, a more powerful version of fentanyl, is 7,000 times more potent than morphine. By comparison, fentanyl is considered between 50-100 times stronger than morphine, according to narcon.org.

Paramedics responded to 10 heroin and fentanyl overdoses in Amherst, Elyria and Lorain last week. More than half of those happened Tuesday, LifeCare Vice President Herb de la Porte said.

A Lorain County crime lab identified 3-Methylfentanyl in two heroin cases in Elyria two weeks ago.

The paramedics are equipped to use Narcan in the event of a heroin or fentanyl overdose. Several first responders noticed that it took double doses of the drug to revive the patients. Though they can't be sure if the patients took U-47700 or 3-Methylfentanyl without blood tests.

"The sign of an overdose is a coma, pinpoint pupils, and not breathing," de la Porte said. "This substance is a lot harder to get out of them."

Paramedics in Lorain County used 18 doses of Narcan on 10 patients between Sunday and Thursday. Paramedics used 14 of those last Tuesday alone, de la Porte said. None of the patients died.

http://www.cleveland.com/elyria/index.ssf/2016/04/lorain_county_officials_attrib.html


----------



## neversickanymore

“Bad Batch” of Heroin Circulating in Dubuque
April 12, 2016

Authorities in Dubuque aren’t sure if several recent drug overdoses are related to a so-called “bad batch” of heroin making its way through the community. According to Dubuque Police, there’s been a spike in overdoses in the past week. Department spokesman Lt. Scott Baxter says investigators are working to determine if some of the recent deaths are related to the altered drugs. While purchasing and using illegal drugs always carries a certain amount of risk, Baxter says heroin’s purity can be altered so much that it becomes even more dangerous. Baxter says there’s no “silver bullet” that will cure Dubuque’s growing heroin problem.

http://kdth.radiodubuque.com/bad-batch-heroin-circulating-dubuque/


----------



## neversickanymore

*Teenage girl dies after taking ‘MasterCard’ ecstasy*
Richard Hartley-ParkinsonRichard Hartley-Parkinson for Metro.co.ukMonday 2 May 2016


A teenage girl has died after allegedly taking an ecstasy drug known as MasterCard.
Police are urging anyone who may have taken the drug, pictured above, to seek medical attention immediately.


The girl was found at 5am this morning at Victoria Warehouse in Trafford, Greater Manchester, after it is believed she took one of the drugs while on a night out.

She was taken to hospital where she later died.

The incident is believed to have happened at a club night called Don’t Let Daddy Know.

Detective Inspector Helen Bell from GMP’s Trafford Division said: ‘This is a tragic situation, the death of a young person is always devastating, but in these circumstances, it is all the more heart breaking. My thoughts are with her family and friends at this time.

Sadly we know it is very unlikely that the girl was the only person to have taken this drug last night.
‘We are appealing to anyone who may have taken this form of ecstasy, known as ‘MasterCard’ to get checked out urgently. Even if you took it some hours ago, this pill will still be in your system and could be seriously harming your health.


Anyone with any information about what happened or where this drug may have come from is asked to contact police as soon as possible.’
Event organisers say on their website: ‘Victoria Warehouse do NOT condone the use of drugs at their events. As a condition of entry everyone will be searched on the way in. We have a zero tolerance policy for anyone found with drugs on their person.’
‘Victoria Warehouse are extremely concerned about customers using such drugs. No drugs are safe but if you do take drugs please wait for them to take effect before taking more. Mixing drugs with alcohol can also be extremely dangerous.
‘There is a welfare / medic area on site for all of our events at the Victoria Warehouse. If you or a friend feels at all unwell throughout the night, please come and find a member of staff to help.’


Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2016/05/02/teena...ing-mastercard-ecstasy-5854179/#ixzz47WrfkxDy


----------



## poledriver

^ Another article. 

*Girl's death after taking 'MasterCard' ecstasy prompts police warning*



> Police urge anyone who may have taken particular form of drug to seek medical attention after teenager dies in Manchester








A teenage girl has died in Greater Manchester after taking ecstasy at a sold-out clubbing event attended by up to 5,000 people, prompting police to warn others who may have taken the drug to urgently seek medical attention.

The girl, aged 17, had an adverse reaction to a form of ecstasy known as “MasterCard” in the early hours of Monday at Victoria Warehouse in Trafford, Greater Manchester police said. She died in hospital a short time later.

She is believed to have taken the small pink pill at an event called Don’t Let Daddy Know (DLDK).

DI Helen Bell from the police force’s Trafford division said: “We are appealing to anyone who may have taken this form of ecstasy, known as ‘MasterCard’, to get checked out urgently. Even if you took it some hours ago, this pill will still be in your system and could be seriously harming your health.”

She added: “This is a tragic situation – the death of a young person is always devastating – but in these circumstances, it is all the more heartbreaking. My thoughts are with her family and friends at this time.

“Sadly we know it is very unlikely that the girl was the only person to have taken this drug last night.”

DLDK kicked off at 9pm on Sunday and ran until 6am on Monday. Police officers were called to the venue at 5am following reports the teenage girl had fallen ill.

According to the Victoria Warehouse website, DLDK featured “world entertainment, cutting-edge production and mind-blowing special effects”. The DJ lineup included Showtek, Blasterjaxx, Don Diablo, Laidback Luke, Ummet Ozcan, Florian Picasso, Sem Vox, and Third Party.

Anyone with information about what happened or where the drug came from is urged to call police on 0161 8567662 or 101, or the independent charity Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.

The teenager’s death comes just over a month after that of a 16-year-old, Sky Nicol, who died in Darwen, Lancashire, after she was suspected of taking ecstasy.

Lancashire Police said that they believed she had taken “a quantity of drugs” before she died after suffering a “suspected cardiac arrest”. A 16-year-old girl was later arrested on suspicion of supplying ecstasy.

The deaths of three men in Suffolk and a fourth in Telford, Shropshire, were blamed last year on a batch carrying the Superman motif.

Suffolk police offered a temporary drug amnesty to anyone who surrendered the red or pink tablets of ecstasy, inscribed with a Superman-style “S” in their centre.

Advertisement

Investigators believe that the pills involved were made with a high concentration of the chemical PMMA instead of MDMA, usually the main component of ecstasy.

Three of the deaths included those of John Hocking, 20, from Rendlesham, Justas Ropas, 22, who was living in Ipswich and Gediminas Kulokas, 24, who was also living in the town. They all died over the Christmas and New Year period last year.

A verdict of accidental drug related deaths in the cases of all three men was recorded last September by a coroner in Suffolk, Peter Dean, who said that the they showed the extreme hazards of drug use.

“Even if other people you know have taken (drugs) without adverse effects you do not know you will not succumb,” he added.

“People consuming them do not know the effects of that individual tablet on them.”

The use of ecstasy, as well as LSD, among young adults spiked in the two years up to a survey which was published last July. Its results indicated the numbers taking the drugs in the previous 12 months were up 84% and 175% respectively.

Compared to the two years before, an estimated 157,000 more people aged 16-24 took ecstasy over the year leading up to the publication of the statistics from the Crime Survey of England and Wales.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...pts-police-warning?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Tweet


----------



## neversickanymore

*Three rushed to hospital as cops warn of batch of bad drugs on sale*
May 2, 2016 8:00am
CHRIS McMAHON

POLICE are warning there is a batch of bad drugs circulating in Townsville, with three people taken to hospital in a critical condition after taking the pills at Groovin The Moo.

The drugs are understood to be called Purple Ram and MKR, and it is believed the three people who were rushed to hospital from the music festival had taken the drugs.

The Bulletin understands one of the three was placed into intensive care, while the other two were taken to hospital in a critical condition.

http://www.townsvillebulletin.com.a...e/news-story/2158816f5b18951949ca15e09397a1ba


----------



## neversickanymore

*3 die, 10 treated in weekend heroin overdoses in Fitchburg*

By Paula J. Owen 
Telegram & Gazette Staff  

Posted May. 2, 2016 at 7:47 PM
Updated at 2:57 PM 

FITCHBURG – Three people died and at least 10 others were treated in a spike of heroin overdoses over the weekend.
By Saturday, three people died of heroin overdoses and at least 10 others were treated, according to Deputy Fire Chief Gregg J. Normandin. 

There was also an overdose on Sunday, he said.

The deputy chief said that number was well above normal in the 28-square-mile city, which has a population of about 40,000.

“It is a high amount on average,” the deputy chief said.

The calls came in from all over the city, he said.

“I don’t know if it was a bad batch or spiked with something,” he said. “All across the country we’re seeing a larger amount of heroin use. It is not isolated to Fitchburg or the Northeast. Heroin is a cheap drug and it is abundant.”

On Saturday, Worcester District Attorney Joseph D. Early Jr. and Fitchburg Police Chief Ernest F. Martineau issued a warning online of a dangerous batch of heroin being used in Fitchburg over the weekend. The warning was issued after Fitchburg police had reported two deadly heroin overdoses on Friday and six overdoses on Saturday within an eight-hour period.

“People who are addicted to heroin and their families and friends should be aware that heroin on the streets of Fitchburg this weekend could cause an overdose or death,” the advisory said.

EMTs carry Narcan, an opiate antidote, that they can administer nasally or with auto-injectors, he said. More often they are using more than one dose to revive those who had overdosed, Mr. Normandin said.

“It could be a heroin dealer is running low on supply and starts cutting it,” he said. “The dose is weaker and people take more to try and get the same high. It takes more Narcan to bring them out of it. If we give them a dose or two, paramedics can give it to them with IVs directly into their veins and the hospital can evaluate them and augment that with more under a doctor’s care.”

http://www.telegram.com/article/20160502/NEWS/160509827

..................................................................

*2 dead, 6 overdose on 'bad' heroin*
By Anna Burgess, aburgess [MENTION=7976]Sentinel[/MENTION]andenterprise.com
UPDATED:   05/01/2016 06:43:43 AM EDT

FITCHBURG -- Police are investigating a particularly dangerous batch of heroin that reportedly killed two people Friday night and caused six more overdoses on Saturday.

Fitchburg Police Chief Ernest Martineau and Worcester County District Attorney Joseph Early are warning the public about dangerous heroin being used in the city this weekend, according to a Saturday afternoon press release from the DA's Office.

"There's something going on, above and beyond what we're seeing normally," said Martineau. "We're trying to root out the cause and attack it as best we can."

Police reported eight suspected overdoses, two of them fatal, in a 24-hour period. The six reported overdoses on Saturday all occurred within an eight-hour period.

Martineau said the department hasn't confirmed these overdoses were caused by the same batch of heroin, "but when we see this type of uptick, logic says it's a bad batch."

On Saturday afternoon, he was at the Fitchburg Police Station with investigative unit supervisors and the Drug Enforcement Unit, going over the eight overdose reports and "seeing if they have anything in common."

The press release warned: "People who are addicted to heroin, and their families and friends, should be aware that heroin on the streets of Fitchburg this weekend could cause overdose or death."



Read more: http://www.lowellsun.com/news/ci_29836472/2-dead-6-overdose-bad-heroin#ixzz47dDnpVBW


----------



## neversickanymore

*'Party drugs' warning reissued after pair collapse in Manchester*
Two women left unconscious after taking ‘Lego’ ecstasy pills at Manchester club, just days after ‘MasterCard’ death





Police have repeated their warning about taking “party drugs” after two women were taken to hospital after using ecstasy. 

Greater Manchester police said the two 21-year-olds were left unconscious after taking the pills while at a nightclub on Princess Street in Manchester city centre. The pills were believed to be MDMA tablets called “Lego” because they were in the shape of a red Lego brick. 

It is the second warning within a week, the first having been issued over ecstasy pills known as “MasterCard”. Police urged anyone who may have taken one of the pills to seek medical attention as soon as possible. 

GMP were notified shortly after 1.30am on Saturday by the ambulance service that the pair, from Stockport, were having an adverse reaction. They were unconscious when emergency services arrived, but regained consciousness in the ambulance and were taken to hospital for treatment. 

continued http://www.theguardian.com/society/...r-collapse-manchester-lego-ecstasy-pills-mdma


----------



## neversickanymore

Deadly counterfeit drugs coming to Georgia from China
by: Tom Regan Updated: May 24, 2016 - 6:47 PM

ATLANTA —
Drug overdose deaths are surging in metro Atlanta and across Georgia.

Some of the drugs causing the deaths are being smuggled into the United States from China, authorities say.

Channel 2’s Tom Regan recent got an exclusive look at the intensive efforts to intercept the drugs at the Port of Savannah.

Federal officers at the Port of Savannah recently seized hundreds of pounds of cocaine worth millions of dollars.

Now they’re looking for counterfeit pills made to look like painkillers. In reality, they’re far more potent and potentially deadly.

The primary mission of U.S. Customs and Border Protection is making sure what’s coming off the ships doesn’t pose a danger.

In recent weeks, customs officers in Miami seized packages containing synthetic drugs, including Ecstasy and illegal fentanyl manufactured overseas, primarily in China.

Fentanyl is a deadly opioid 50 times stronger than morphine. In pill form, it’s made to look like Oxycontin or other prescribed painkillers.

Chuck Miller’s son died after taking just two fentanyl pills.

“You never expect your son to die before you do,” Miller said. “There’s not an hour that goes by that I don’t think about it.”

Regan joined customs officers as they inspected containers on an incoming ship.

“We’re going after high-risk shipments,” Lisa Beth Brown said.

The goal is to check the seals and see if any have been tampered with.

“Sometimes, we’ll just open what we can open. You never know what you’re going to find,” Kelly Graham of Customs and Border Patrol said.

In addition to on-board inspections, officers scan containers with an X-ray machine.

“We’re basically looking for anomalies -- something that’s out of the norm,” Vontez Ferguson of Customs and Border Patrol said. “That could be drugs, or something that is not manifested correctly.”

If the X-ray detects something suspicious packed deep in the container, it’s taken to a warehouse to be unpacked.

In one container, agents didn’t find counterfeit drugs. But they found something else that poses a health danger to children: pens and packets containing high levels of lead.

“You can see the health and safety risk for children that might put them in their mouths or something like said,” said Sonna McWilliams of Customs and Border Patrol.

Brown, the area port director, said the effort to intercept synthetic drugs is gaining urgency as the death toll rises.

“What we are looking for is anything that could be a threat to our safety, security or health in the United States,” Brown said.

cont with video http://www.wsbtv.com/news/2-investi...-drugs-coming-to-georgia-from-china/300037773


----------



## slimvictor

> Now they’re looking for counterfeit pills made to look like painkillers. In reality, they’re far more potent and potentially deadly.


Wait, fentanyl is just "made to look like painkillers"? I thought it actually helped with pain 



> Fentanyl is a *deadly opioid *50 times stronger than morphine.



Because some opiods are the deadly ones, and the others are just for fun?
Because it was made to kill people?
No, because sometimes people die due to overexposure / overdose. 

Is H20 a "deadly liquid"? Because it causes MANY more deaths each day than Fentanyl.


----------



## iamthesuck

slimvictor said:


> Wait, fentanyl is just "made to look like painkillers"? I thought it actually helped with pain
> 
> 
> 
> Because some opiods are the deadly ones, and the others are just for fun?
> Because it was made to kill people?
> No, because sometimes people die due to overexposure / overdose.
> 
> Is H20 a "deadly liquid"? Because it causes MANY more deaths each day than Fentanyl.


To be fair, it's probably pretty deadly if you aren't expecting it, ya know? You're totally right, it is at it's core the same thing as the others. But the surprise is dangerous


----------



## slimvictor

^ yes, you are right, surprise Fentanyl when you are expecting something else can be deadly. 
And, this information needs to get around, but I just wish they didn't quite have to say it this way...


----------



## neversickanymore

*Sydney drug deaths prompt coroner to warn of 'strong or corrupted' heroin batch*
By police reporter Jessica Kidd
Updated 7 Jun 2016, 5:09am

MAP: Sydney 2000
A "strong or corrupted" batch of heroin is believed to be responsible for 13 drug deaths across Sydney in the space of a month, prompting an urgent warning from the New South Wales coroner.

Coroner Michael Barnes said the deaths all occurred between May 2 and June 3, suggesting an "unusually strong or corrupted" supply of the drug was currently being sold on Sydney's streets.

He said in every case the deceased was found slumped on the floor with a syringe in their hand or needles and drug paraphernalia strewn next to their body.

Coroner Barnes said that indicated each person died shortly after injecting the substance.

"Street level heroin is rarely pure," he said. "[It] can sometimes be cut with drugs or compounds that can kill you in one dose.

"As state coroner, I deal with hundreds of deaths each year and it is part of my role to make recommendations that can save lives."

Mr Barnes said there was an urgency to bring the recent spate of drug-rated deaths to the attention of the public.

"The message is clear: if you're thinking of experimenting with illicit drugs — just don't do it," he said.

continued here http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-06-...ompts-coroner-to-issue-heroin-warning/7485050


----------



## neversickanymore

*Wisconsin Sheriff’s Office: What’s in ‘alarming’ new heroin remains mystery; seeking public help*

WAUSAU, Wis. (WSAW) -- The mystery behind what is in an ‘alarming’ new heroin formulation, causing eight 19-41-year-old ‘known’ addicts to overdose in a one week time period, has Marathon County Sheriff’s officials pleading for the public’s help on behalf of every county law enforcement agency.


“What we don't know is if it's a highly potent form of heroin or heroin laced with something,” Marathon County Sheriff’s Office Chief Deputy Chad Billeb said. “We are very concerned people purchasing drugs to use them illegally may not know this, and may be unwittingly taking these drugs not knowing they're laced.”

The head of the office's drug unit, Lt. Randy Albert, said the county’s heroin epidemic has never been this bad.

“It’s like having eight serious car crashes in one week, and EMTs saving seven of those victims,” Albert said. “It's like predicting we’re going to have eight more serious accidents next week.”

Albert thinks it is most likely some of the county’s two dozen known drug dealers are targeting the county’s 500-1,000 active users with ‘double potency’ strength heroin.

http://www.wsaw.com/content/news/Sh...ns-mystery-seeking-public-help-383364841.html


----------



## neversickanymore

*Some drugs in Ontario’s northwest may contain fentanyl: police*
THUNDER BAY, Ont. — The Canadian Press
Published Thursday, Jun. 23, 2016 1:35PM EDT
Last updated Thursday, Jun. 23, 2016 1:35PM EDT

Police in northwestern Ontario are warning that some drugs being sold on the street as Percocets and oxycodone may actually be fentanyl.

The Nishnawbe-Aski Police Service, Thunder Bay police and OPP say a significant quantity of drugs being sold as Percocets were recently seized.

Police say the pills were analysed and found to contain fentanyl and caffeine.


They say use of the pills could result in a fentanyl overdose by a user who isn’t aware the drug is present.

Police believe these pills were destined to be sold in Thunder Bay and on remote First Nation communities.

Fentanyl is a synthetic opiate used primarily for the treatment of cancer patients in severe pain and is estimated to be 50 to 100 times more powerful than morphine.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...-may-contain-fentanyl-police/article30574878/


----------



## slimvictor

*Tainted New Haven Heroin Could Be Anywhere in State: PD*

A tainted batch of heroin caused 16 overdoses, 3 of them fatal. An unknown chemical wreaked havoc on victim’s lungs.

 New Haven, CT - A tainted supply of heroin and/or cocaine in New Haven caused at least 16 overdoses, three of them fatal Thursday.
Many victims told detectives that they thought they were buying cocaine, said Officer David Hartman, police spokesman. He warned users across the state that it isn’t known how far the product has been sold.

“Any such drug should be considered deadly,” he said. “There is also no reason to suspect there are any boundaries to how far the tainted drugs have been sold or distributed. Neighboring communities are warned as well.”

The suspected deadly cocktail was heroin, the powerful opioid fentanyl and something else that “caused havoc to patients’ lungs,” said Dr. Gail D’Onofrio, chair of the Department of Emergency Medicine at the Yale School of Medicine.
Many victims that survived are on artifical respiration due to very low oxygen levels, D’Onofrio said.

Tests are being done to determine what substances are involved.

Gov. Dannel Malloy pledged to offer New Haven whatever support it needed. He ordered 700 doses of the opioid overdose reversing drug Narcan, the brand name of Naloxone be released to city first responders from the state Department of Public Health.

"This is a very dangerous situation and one that we are taking seriously,” Malloy said. “Everyone must recognize that no region of the country, state, city or town is immune - this affects all of us and so many families across our state and nation.”

http://patch.com/connecticut/newhav...eroin-causes-15-overdoses-2-fatal-thursday-pd


----------



## manboychef

This thread is a very good indicator that drugs need to be decriminalized/legalized, put through rigorous quality control, and never misrepresented. If people dying is not a very good argument for such measures I do not know what is.


----------



## satya

*CT WARNING! "coke" causing ODs, deaths; city declares public health emergency*

Mods please feel free to move this to the appropriate forum (or delete if this has already been posted); I wasn't sure where to put it but I feel that word needs to get out about this and quickly:

http://www.courant.com/health/heroin/hc-new-haven-overdoses-0624-20160623-story.html[/url]

*16 Overdoses, 2 Deaths Among New Haven Users Who Thought They Were Buying Cocaine*

NEW HAVEN — At least 16 people overdosed starting Thursday morning, and two of them died, after taking a mysterious substance that the victims had purchased thinking it was cocaine, city officials said Friday.

Officials initially identified the substance as tainted heroin, and later said they suspect it was a synthetic opioid, but had yet to identify it on Friday afternoon.

The overdoses started Thursday morning and continued through the evening. By the time officials held an 11 a.m. press conference on Friday, 16 people had overdosed in the city, and a police department spokesman said the total could go higher. Neighboring communities also reported overdoses and officials are investigating whether an overdose death in Shelton is related.

Flanked by city officials, first responders, doctors and federal law enforcement, New Haven police Chief Dean Esserman said: "Last night we all spoke and made a decision to call a public health emergency. … We need to save lives in New Haven. We need to save our own people's lives."

Authorities said that the victims they interviewed all said they thought they were buying cocaine, not heroin or another opioid.

"This is new. And I want cocaine users to be forewarned when they think they are buying just cocaine, they are not, in these cases as we have seen yesterday," said Deirdre M. Daly, U.S. Attorney for Connecticut. "The cocaine they thought they were buying was a lethal opioid."

Medical professionals and law enforcement officials said they believe fentanyl, a synthetic opioid more than 50 times stronger than heroin, could be to blame. The police said they were making arrangements to quickly test any product they seized.

Esserman would not identify the packaging in which the drugs were sold, or whether there was a specific stamp on the bag, typically used to identify the product to users.

Dr. Gail D'Onofrio of Yale-New Haven Hospital said: "These overdoses were probably a synthetic opioid called fentanyl, but we don't know for sure. … But what I have to say is it wasn't just that drug. … It was something else we call an adulterant. It was something mixed with that that is causing havoc with patient's lungs."

She added: "This is not what you've seen before. You can't say you know how much to take. This is unknown."

Assistant Fire Chief Matthew Marcarelli said firefighters and paramedics began responding to the first calls for overdoses about 10:30 a.m. He said the individuals the first responders came upon were not breathing.

"Based on those signs and symptoms … they administered our antidote kits that all firefighters are trained to administer," Marcarelli said.

By 3:30 p.m., calls were coming in for multiple people suffering from overdoses in the Newhallville area of the city, he said. They found a number of people who had overdosed about the same time.

The victims were administered naloxone. "Some were given three, four, five doses of the antidote kit to attempt to revive them," he said. All of the victims were taken to the hospital, two in cardiac arrest.

The overdose cases started to subside around 10:30 p.m., Marcarelli said. The cases strained the department's supply of naloxone, so they reached out to other public safety agencies in the area, as well as the pharmacy at Yale-New Haven Hospital, to make sure they had enough naloxone on hand.

"Whatever the product we were dealing with was stronger than what we were typically encountering," Marcarelli said.

The state's Department of Public Health has pledged 700 naloxone overdose kits to the city's first responders and community providers. "DPH will stay in contact with the New Haven Health Director to continue to monitor the situation, so that we can provide whatever additional assistance New Haven may need," the department said in a statement.

"This is a very dangerous situation and one that we are taking seriously," Gov. Dannel P. Malloy said in a statement.

Esserman said he watched first responders work Thursday to help those who overdosed. "Last night when I responded to a call for two people dozed off in a car off Bowen field, I watched police officers and firefighters bring people back to life with [naloxone]. It was extraordinary," he said. "And not 100 yards away in another car in the same parking lot, three people were overdosing and police and firefighters saved their lives."

About 10:30 p.m., an alert went out that a tainted batch of heroin was on the city streets. At that time, officials were aware of 13 overdoses, with one fatality.

New Haven police said they are working swiftly to determine where this drug was coming from, but nothing had been determined as of Friday afternoon.

Brian Boyle, assistant special agent in charge of the Drug Enforcement Administration's New England Division, said that federal agents were working closely with partners in the state to assist in tracking down the source.

In a press statement, the New Haven police said: "Heroin and/or cocaine users be warned! The investigation is inconclusive at this time. Any such drug should be considered deadly."


----------



## szuko000

It is so sad, I am from this area and any of the local papers are filled with comments about how we deserve this. Trying to fend them off and get them to stop being racist and unsympathetic would find someone full time work. I know you cant change peoples minds but im not going to let a whole comment section be dedicated to how much people like myself suck and have no future, I know that to not be true. 

No one deserves to die from a misrepresented product of any kind. Be safe out there seems like so many are dying needlessly these days in my state... it could have been me or anyone i know at one point. If it is coke someone definitely cut it with the wrong substance.


----------



## TheBlackPirate

These situations result from prohibition and the War on Drugs. I am 100% certain prohibition is the cause. 

	During alcohol prohibition methanol was commonly an impurity in illicit liquor. Blindness and other complications from methanol poisoning were common and a serious public health problem. Then, alcohol prohibition was repealed and the distribution of alcohol legally regulated by the state.

	Since alcohol legalization this practically never happens. Methanol poisoning from liquor purchased from legally licensed and regulated vendors practically never occurs in post prohibition times.

	The War on Drugs and prohibition directly caused these overdoses. Prohibition creates the majority of risks now associated with drug use.


----------



## shoo-bop

Just encountered this article describing what appears, from the report, to be a synthetic cannabinoid laboratory in which fentanyl was being mixed with the "spice". Unclear if this was being done deliberately by the manufacturer or whether they just used the same mixer for both drugs without properly cleaning it in between, leading to some contamination. Unfortunately *and not unexpectedly, being a mainstream media article relying on law enforcement press release/interview), it's unclear what "spice" chemical was being produced, etc.:

http://www.12news.com/news/local/va...irst-known-fentanyl-laced-spice-lab/251900516

Arizona DEA agents bust nation's first-known Fentanyl-laced Spice lab

Kevin Kennedy, KPNX 10:12 PM. MST June 21, 2016

PHOENIX - Arizona DEA agents work hundreds of drug cases a year. Agents often find pounds and pounds of marijuana and cocaine.

Some of the clandestine labs they bust are used for making meth or Spice. Rarely are agents surprised by what they find, but a recent bust uncovered something they’ve never seen before.

“It was like, 'oh wow,'” said DEA Special Agent Doug Coleman.

During a recent investigation, agents uncovered what is believed to be the nation’s first Spice lab using Fentanyl.

“We found many pounds of the Spice product and when you consider it is usually sold in gram quantities and Fentanyl itself is used in microgram quantities, you are talking about hundreds of thousands of doses could have gone out to street,” Coleman said.

The Spice was laced with Fentanyl -- the dealers used a cement mixer to combine the two drugs.

“[Fentanyl] is so powerful it’s given in micro-gram quantities,” said Coleman.

Four people were arrested and DEA agents say more arrests are coming.

“This is a high-priority case," said Coleman. "Again, this is a trend we have never seen before."

The concern, along with catching the dealers and their distributors, is getting the word out to potential Spice users that what they may be smoking could be laced with Fentanyl.

“A very small amount of this can cause overdose deaths,” Coleman said.

Spice is illegal and can be deadly, but when mixed with Fentanyl the risk is increased.

“You could get a leaf with 50 micrograms on it while another leaf could have two on it. If you get the one with 50, you’re a goner,” said Coleman.

Agents couldn’t talk much about the specifics of this case because it is ongoing. 12 News has learned the homemade lab was inside a house in north Phoenix. The suspects are apparently all Arizona residents between the ages of 30 and 40 years old.

In the past 18 months, Arizona DEA agents have seized more than 35 pounds of Fentanyl, which equates to more than 7.5 million doses.

It is unclear how long this Spice lab was in operation, which means agents have no idea how much -- if any -- Fentanyl-laced Spice is out on the street.

“I say it’s not just a chance, but probability there is Spice on the streets of Arizona laced with Fentanyl,” said Coleman.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Ugh, this thread, just by reading it, makes my anxiety go through the roof, wouldn't happen if all drugs were legal and standardized like anything on a pharmacy's shelf or OTC. I'm glad I haven't taken anything "from the streets" since almost 5 years now, well except weed, and the weed is so strong itself here that we don't get the lacing with 'noids BS that I've read happens in extremely conservative (I might say Totalitarian) US states.


----------



## slimvictor

33 Suspected of Overdosing on Synthetic Marijuana in Brooklyn

By ELI ROSENBERG and NATE SCHWEBER
JULY 12, 2016

There is a word that local residents and workers use to describe a group of drug users whose presence they say has grown around a busy Brooklyn transit hub: zombies. What was once a few familiar faces has turned into a tribe of strangers, walking around, staggering and looking lost, in the throes, it is believed, of the ill effects of K2, a synthetic drug that officials in New York have been working hard to eradicate.

The problem in the neighborhood has gotten to be such that a manager of an urban farm nearby, tired of the smoke wafting onto the property, posted two hand-painted wooden signs with a simple message: “No Smoking K2.”

On Tuesday, the longstanding problem became a local crisis on this gritty patch, on the border of two developing neighborhoods, Bedford-Stuyvesant and Bushwick. In the area around the subway station at Myrtle Avenue and Broadway, emergency workers transported 33 people who were suspected of overdosing on K2 to hospitals, the police said. The powerful drug, also known as Spice or synthetic marijuana, has grown in popularity in recent years despite public warnings.

Eight people were taken from the Stockton Street area to Woodhull Medical Center suffering from “altered mental states,” lethargy and respiratory issues around 9:40 a.m., a spokesman for the Fire Department said. Others were found in the surrounding area.

“It’s like a scene out of a zombie movie, a horrible scene,” said Brian Arthur, 38, who watched three people collapse as he made his way to work in the morning and began live-streaming the episode on Facebook. “This drug truly paralyzed people.”

Even hours after the first call came in, a few erratic people could still be seen staggering around the streets under the train tracks. Some fought back against gravity by bracing their arms on parked cars or light poles. A few toppled to the ground. A video that Mr. Arthur streamed on Facebook captured responders helping an unsteady man into an ambulance; nearby, another slumped soporifically against a fire hydrant.

Pairs of police officers walked the blocks around Broadway and Myrtle Avenue, checking the vital signs of men they found unconscious. Anyone who was unresponsive was loaded onto a stretcher and taken away in an ambulance.

K2 has been around for many years, but its pervasiveness and popularity with homeless people caused health officials to warn of a public health crisis last summer. In 2015, New York City had more than 6,000 emergency room visits involving the drug and two deaths, according to the health department.

After months of raids and arrests, and new legislation in the fall that banned synthetic cannabinoids and threatened businesses and owners who sold K2 with closings, hefty fines and jail time, officials announced an 85 percent reduction in K2-related emergency room visits in May.

Social service providers, however, have said that enforcement in some areas has simply caused some sellers and buyers to move to different communities. Regulars of the area around the transit hub say the use of K2 has bloomed into a larger problem in the last two to three months. “You can smell it,” said Jason Reis, 34, the manager of the Bushwick City Farm, who posted signs in front of the urban green space about a week ago. “The way people are acting. They smoke it openly. And you can see them rolling it.”

cont at
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/13/n...ijuana-overdose-in-brooklyn.html?mabReward=A4


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Wow. I'm so glad that weed is already so strong and cheap just north of the border of NY state that noids never really caught on here. I only heard of some idiots mixing in some noids in already very strong weed because it made it look more "crystallized".


----------



## neversickanymore

edgarshade said:


> Pulse
> 
> 9th August 2016
> 
> 
> 
> LETHAL ecstasy pills with five times the normal dose are being sold to clubbers in Ibiza, police have warned. Clubbers have been warned that Ibiza dealers could be hawking the deadly pills after the potent drugs were found at the house of a robbery suspect. Officers said a single tablet with such a high dosage of MDMA could kill and warned despite the huge drug bust, it was impossible to rule out the possibility more were available on the market.
> 
> Authorities confiscated 90 pills during the arrest, all in the shape of a well-known Ibiza party. A source said the logo was Music On, a techno extravaganza now in its fifth season at Amnesia – a superclub that was raided by armed police last month as part of a tax investigation. The drugs were discovered after the arrests of two men accused of robbing nearly £10,000 from a hotel safe.
> 
> Spain’s National Police said in a statement: “The National Police in Ibiza has arrested two individuals, a Senegalese man aged 35 and a 24-year-old Moroccan, accused of stealing £9,800 from a hotel safe. The individuals gained the confidence of the victim and whilst one distracted him, the other managed to get into the area where the safe was and took the money inside. Days afterwards when he was arrested, one of the men had £2,985 on him and drugs including 90 ecstasy tablets, 23.79 grams of cocaine, 3.4 grams of MDMA and 48 grams of liquid ecstasy. The really alarming thing about this case is that an ecstasy tablet normally has about 80 milligrams of MDMA and in this case, the 90 pills which imitated the logo of a well-known Ibiza party, had 400mg. This amount is around five times the normal dose and a single tablet can produce death.
> 
> “Other serious side-effects include heart attacks, epileptic attacks, cardiac arrhythmia, and seizures as well as hyperthermia where the body temperature rises about 39 degrees Celsius.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/15773...mal-strength-circulating-on-the-party-island/
Click to expand...


...


----------



## neversickanymore

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...-174-heroin-overdoses-in-6-days-in-Cincinnati

Wow that's really bad


----------



## neversickanymore

*Police issue warning about bad batch of drugs after six 'legal highs' users end up in hospital
GARY WELFORD*
11 October 2016

Police are warning the public about the dangers of taking the drugs formerly known as 'legal highs' after six people ended up ill in hospital after taking them. They are all believed to have suffered an adverse reaction to a bad batch of New Psychoactive Substances (NPS), which used to be known as legal highs. None of those taken ill are thought to be in a life-threatening condition, but they were kept in overnight as a precaution. It is believed all those involved have taken similar types of NPS that were bought in the Hippy Green area of Newcastle. They include substances known as Spice, Killer Smeg and Spongebob. Officers are urging anyone who is in possession of the substances to hand them in to police to avoid putting themselves or other members of the public at risk. Chief Inspector Barrie Joisce said: "So far we have not received any reports of a life-threatening reaction to these drugs, but we are concerned that people could be putting themselves at risk. "Here in Northumbria we have done a lot of work warning people about the dangers of legal highs, and they were recently banned under new legislation brought in earlier this year. "However, our priority is the safety of the public, and we want to make sure that any substances that may cause harm to those using them should be taken off the streets. "If you have drugs of this nature in your possession, or have any information about who may be distributing them, then contact police immediately." 

Read more at: http://www.sunderlandecho.com/our-r...egal-highs-users-end-up-in-hospital-1-8174120


----------



## steewith2ees

This is really fucked up. It's not difficult to source good weed in the UK but despite this, many former users have actually adopted these synth noids as their DOC. While the PSA was a right party pooper...

(check out the dearth of traffic in eadd now, much of it now relating to the fact that we can't have hundreds of pounds worth of decent quality drugs delivered legally on a weekly basis)

.... a lot of the irony was that it wasn't the novel stimulants, psyches, benzos or even the opioids that caused most of the damage as far as our front line 911 services were concerned - most call out's in the last 2 years of their availability were in relation to synthetic cannabinoids.

If we had just been allowed to smoke weed in the first place there is a 50% chance that these drugs would have never existed in the first place.


----------



## neversickanymore

noonoo said:


> An emergency room doctor in Yellowknife says he's only ever seen two or three cases of opioid overdoses in the past 10 years.
> 
> In the past two days, the ER has seen eight cases.
> 
> "Someone has brought into town a batch of hyper, hyper potent street fentanyl and that's why we are seeing a spike here," said Dr. Dave Pontin. "It's not that the users are changing or the intensity of the use. What we are seeing is a difference in the drug."
> 
> Pontin spoke to the media hours after the the N.W.T. Department of Health put the public on notice about "a number" of near fatal overdoses treated at the emergency department at Stanton Territorial Hospital in Yellowknife in the past 24 hours.
> 
> It has re-issued a warning about illicit opioid drugs that could be laced with fentanyl or some other high-potency compound. The office of the chief public health officer first issued an advisory on Feb. 16, 2015.
> 
> "RCMP members attended several scenes and found victims in different levels of distress," according to a police news release.
> 
> One RCMP officer went to hospital after coming into contact with an unknown substance during a call. The officer has since been released.
> 
> Public should be on 'high alert'
> 
> The advisory says that even though it is only aware of overdoses having happened in Yellowknife, the drugs could be available in other N.W.T. communities and it is asking the public to be "on high alert."
> 
> 'It's not a game': N.W.T. woman warns teens away from drugs after overdosing on crack, fentanyl
> Fentanyl or other related compounds are being sold on the illicit market either mixed with other forms of opioids, or substituted completely for other drugs.
> 
> The public health advisory says fentanyl and its related compounds are extremely potent and can cause immediate and unexpected overdoses, even in frequent users who have high levels of drug tolerance.
> 
> "If fentanyl happens to be present in the drugs you use, it can kill you whether it is your first time or your hundredth time consuming," said Chief Public Health Officer Dr. André Corriveau in the advisory.
> 
> "Please make sure that if you use these drugs, that you are with another person who is not using and can call for help if you need it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The advisory also warns against touching or handling any suspect substance. It says unintentional exposure to pure fentanyl, through touching or inhaling, can cause serious harm including death.
> 
> Signs and symptoms of overdose can include the following:
> 
> Breathing will be slow or absent
> Lips and nails are blue
> Person is not moving
> Person is choking
> Gurgling sounds or snoring
> Severe sleepiness
> Person can't be woken up
> Skin feels cold and clammy
> If you suspect an overdose, call an ambulance or your local health centre.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/fentanyl-warning-overdoses-yellowknife-1.3868078


.....


----------



## neversickanymore

Melbourne club deaths


----------



## neversickanymore

If we even save one life






then we alter the world positively exponentially


----------



## neversickanymore

*Police investigating 'bad batch' of heroin after four overdoses in ten hours*

The Johnson City Police Department is investigating four suspected heroin overdoses in the last ten hours, three of which resulted in death.

"Due to the sudden rash of fatal overdoses, it leads us to believe that there may be a 'bad batch' of heroin on our streets currently," said Sargent Michael Mason, Johnson City Police.

Officials are warning anyone who may be using heroin to be aware of the potential increased risk of an overdose and to call 911 immediately if you know someone who may be using heroin and is experiencing an overdose.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/06/2...heroin-after-four-overdoses-in-ten-hours.html


----------



## neversickanymore

*Students help build app to warn of deadly drug batches*

MIKE SCHUH
Associated Press

Baltimore has long been gripped by the curse of heroin addiction.

Now, some students are using their technical skills to keep addicts from overdosing.

Last year, more than 600 people didn't survive their last dose of heroin. One of the reasons is Fentanyl, a much more powerful drug that some users don't know is laced into some batches of heroin.

A very powerful type of Fentanyl caught up with a friend of Mike LeGrand's recently.

"It killed a whole bunch of people one county over from her, and she didn't know that, and then, you know, it got to her county and killed a bunch of people there," he says. Including his friend.

LeGrand is a computer programmer. He and his wife started Code in the Schools, an organization that works to expand access to computer science education in Baltimore. LeGrand and some teens in that program have come up with a phone app targeting addicts, their families and friends.

"Have you ever had a flood warning or an Amber Alert pop up on your phone?" he asks.

That's what the Bad Batch Alert app is like. Overdose data from the city helps alert drugs users that there could be a bad batch of heroin in their area.

Seven teens helped write the app's code.

"The skills I'm learning are, you know, invaluable," says one of them, Gavin Gomel-Dunn. "And on top of all that, I'm helping people."

So far, there are just over 100 users, and Mike says he hopes he'll hear about it if or when the app helps save a life.

"'I got this alert and I didn't take those drugs' or 'I warned my son' or 'I did whatever,'" he says. "That is going to make me incredibly happy."

continued here 

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/sns-bc-md--exchange-bad-drug-batch-app-20170713-story.html


----------



## neversickanymore

*Victoria Police Reportedly Want SMS Warning System For Bad Batches Of Drugs*

Written by Tom Williams on July 3, 2017
Victoria Police is reportedly pushing for a new drug alert system which would send messages to partygoers phones to warn them about overdoses or bad batches of drugs being sold in the local area.

News Corp Australia reports that the system would see messages sent not only to patrons, but also bars, pubs and nightclubs in an attempt to prevent drug-related harm.

The system could even push alerts into a person’s Facebook feed, depending on their location, and was reportedly first raised as an idea back in January after 20 people overdosed on a toxic batch of MDMA on Melbourne’s Chapel Street.


There was also a mass overdose at Electric Parade Festival in February, and six people were taken to hospital last month after consuming a bad batch of GHB at venues in King Street and Little Bourke Street.

Government representatives, senior police, paramedics, doctors and venue owners have reportedly met to discuss the proposed drug warning system.

Read more at http://musicfeeds.com.au/news/victo...system-bad-batches-drugs/#oH8SdALjuxv5rbUh.99


----------



## neversickanymore

*HERE'S WHAT WAS IN MELBOURNE'S TOXIC BATCH OF 'MDMA'*

Tests identified 4-FA and powerful hallucinogen 25C-NBOMe
SCOTT CARBINES 6 FEBRUARY 2017

The toxic make up of a batch of drugs sold as ‘MDMA,’ leading to three deaths and a spate of hospitalisations in Melbourne, has been revealed.

Test results posted on forum Bluelight and a leaked police memo obtained by Vice confirm the samples analysed contained 4-FA and 25C-NBOMe.

The analysis posted on the forum also notes a small amount of MDMA.

Dr Monica Barratt of the National Drug and Alcohol Research Centre describes 4-FA, the majority substance, as “an amphetamine-type stimulant which has been described as having an effect somewhere between amphetamine and MDMA.”

But most concerning is the presence of 25C-NBOMe, a highly potent synthetic hallucinogen which is most likely to cause death when snorted.

The post notes that analysts were unable to determine the dosage of 25C-NOMe in the tested cap but it was likely to be large because it was effective orally.

“The NBOMe series when intentionally consumed is put under the tongue or in the cheek – swallowing is less effective, but clearly can still cause strong effects at certain doses,” it reads.

Vice reports it has obtained a leaked Victoria Police memo marked “not for public release” sent to force members warning of the 4-FA and 25C-NBOMe batch.

Mainstream media reports had been warning of MDMA of a higher potency than what was usual in Australia circulating, not of the presence of other substances.

The leaked police memo states that regular police testing kits: “may return a negative finding to illicit drugs containing 4-FA and 25-NBOMe. If there is a presence of MDMA, the spot test may return a positive to this drug.”

Unharm executive director Will Tregoning told Vice: "The reason why NBOMe is so dangerous is that if you do a reagent test, even if you're really careful about it, it'll tell you it's just MDMA.”

Harm minimisation advocates have called for more sophisticated testing facilities to be made available publicly in Australia.

They have also said Victoria Police should be warning people instead of keeping this information internal.

When approached by Vice, Victoria Police responded: “This internal memo was sent to police members on 27 January following several instances of highly concerning drug reactions, including a number of overdoses in Chapel Street last month ... as the internal memo indicates, synthetic drugs can take a variety of forms. If we issue a warning for one particular lot, that does not mean the drug isn't also doing the rounds in other forms and so it is inappropriate to provide a specific warning."

The memo states the the substance could appear as "powder, capsules, tablets or paste."

cont http://mixmag.net/read/heres-what-was-in-melbournes-toxic-batch-of-mdma-news


----------



## neversickanymore

*Bad batch of fentanyl lands six Iowans in the hospital in one week*
AUGUST 4, 2017, 
BY CHRISTINA LOREY

COUNCIL BLUFFS, Iowa-- New cell phone video is out, showing rescue efforts by paramedics and police of three people who were found unconscious outside a gas station this week, suspected of overdosing on fentanyl.

Fentanyl is often mixed with other drugs by dealers. It slows, then stops a person's breathing.

And police warn: even a small dose can be deadly.

Police in Council Bluffs say the three unresponsive people seen in cell phone video (as seen above) are lucky. They are now hospitalized, but alive.

Police were called to a local gas station just before 10 p.m. Wednesday night, after all three were found unconscious. Just 30 minutes later, police were sent to a house a few blocks away, where another unresponsive man was found, also suspected of overdosing on the synthetic opioid.

Forensic experts warn there may be a bad batch of drugs up for sale, and they fear it might spread across the state.

"The goal of these people selling these drugs is to get people more addicted," Douglas County forensic expert Christine Gabig explains. "And you're going to get more addicted if you're ingesting a stronger opiate."

Since Wednesday, there's been two more fentanyl overdoses in the Council Bluffs area. An emergency physician who is treating some of the overdose patients says he's never seen this many suspected fentanyl cases in one week.

Fentanyl is considered 50 times stronger than heroin. The drug gained more notoriety after Prince died from an accidental overdose of it last year.

source and vid http://wqad.com/2017/08/04/bad-batch-of-fentanyl-lands-six-iowans-in-the-hospital-in-one-week/


----------



## Jabberwocky

neversickanymore said:


> *Victoria Police Reportedly Want SMS Warning System For Bad Batches Of Drugs*
> 
> Written by Tom Williams on July 3, 2017
> Victoria Police is reportedly pushing for a new drug alert system which would send messages to partygoers phones to warn them about overdoses or bad batches of drugs being sold in the local area.
> 
> News Corp Australia reports that the system would see messages sent not only to patrons, but also bars, pubs and nightclubs in an attempt to prevent drug-related harm.
> 
> The system could even push alerts into a person’s Facebook feed, depending on their location, and was reportedly first raised as an idea back in January after 20 people overdosed on a toxic batch of MDMA on Melbourne’s Chapel Street.
> 
> 
> There was also a mass overdose at Electric Parade Festival in February, and six people were taken to hospital last month after consuming a bad batch of GHB at venues in King Street and Little Bourke Street.
> 
> Government representatives, senior police, paramedics, doctors and venue owners have reportedly met to discuss the proposed drug warning system.
> 
> Read more at http://musicfeeds.com.au/news/victo...system-bad-batches-drugs/#oH8SdALjuxv5rbUh.99



This sounds like a good idea in parts of the US re: dangerous batches of opioids.


----------



## neversickanymore

*Chelsea police chief warns of bad batch of drugs after deaths*

By Lucas Phillips  
AUGUST 13, 2017

Chelsea police chief Brian Kyes warned in several tweets on Sunday of a bad batch of drugs that was on the streets after four fatal overdoses in the city over the weekend.

“It is possible that the drugs that were used may have been heroin and/or cocaine possibly laced with fentanyl,” Kyes said.

Chelsea police confirmed the situation in a community alert and said they are looking for the source through chemical analysis. Police could not be reached for more information.

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...fter-deaths/M0pwaLd7Rh5qfiEmnoAiLO/story.html


----------



## neversickanymore

Toronto Bad Drug Report Aug 2017

August 2017

*Cocaine*
Date of report: July 1-7, 2017
Negative effects: Heart palpitations/racing heart, Shortness of breath/trouble breathing, seizure activity
Time of reaction: Immediate
Length of reaction: 2-10 minutes
Place of incident: Etobicoke
Description of bath: cocaine powder

Crack
Date of report: July 1-7, 2017
Negative effects: Rash/itchiness, Burning sensation, diarrhea
Time of reaction: 10 min to half hour
Length of reaction: Not reported
Place of incident: downtown centre
Description of bath: dry and chalky texture, solid in colour

Crystal Meth 
Date of report: July 31, 2017
Negative effects: Numbness, entire arm went numb, couldn’t use hand; also experienced waves of emotions
Time of reaction: immediate onset
Length of reaction: 30 min
Place of incident: Parkdale
Description of bath: frosty glass appearance
If this reaction has happened before, how many times?: None, never happened before

Date of report: June 5, 2017
Negative effects: Dizziness, falling over, extremely cold, urinated blood 10 minutes after dosing, heart palpitations, trouble breathing
Time of reaction: 2-10 minutes
Length of reaction: 10 hours
Place of incident: Parkdale
Description of batch: chunks of glass, person also consumed marijuana
If this reaction has happened before, how many times?: None, never happened before

Heroin 
Date of report: July 27, 2017
Mode of consumption: Injected
Negative effects: overdose: tolerant user, used small amt (0.5 point) – 2 people together both overdosed, both survived
Time of reaction: immediate onset
Length of reaction: not reported
Place of incident: downtown west
Description of batch: purplish/reddish, looks like granite, person also consumped alcohol
If this reaction has happened before, how many times?: Yes, regularly 6+ times

Date of report: July 4-7, 2017
Negative effects: overdose, passing out, trouble breathing
Mode of consumption: Injected
Time of reaction: 2-10 minutes
Length of reaction: not reported
Place of incident: Etobicoke
Description of batch: brown pebbles
If this reaction has happened before, how many times?: Yes, regularly 6+ times
Help us get the information out there about bad batches of drugs in Toronto!
Report any bad or questionable drugs batches you hear about. The reporting system is completely anonymous. please click here.

Seems like a good resource http://torontovibe.com/july-2017-bad-drug-report/


----------



## neversickanymore

*Free heroin giveaway leads to 16 overdoses in a single hour*

By Caitlyn Stulpin cstulpin@njadvancemedia.com,
For NJ.com
CAMDEN -- Paramedics in Camden were injecting naloxone, better known as Narcan, left and right on Wednesday after "free giveaway day" provided a bad batch of drugs to users, according to NBC10. 

Around 6 a.m. on Wednesday, Cooper EMS Chief Steve Hale and his team were dispatched to a call for two overdose victims but before long the number grew to 16, NBC10 reported.  

Hale told NBC10 the spike to 16 in an hour opposed to the nine the team typically sees in a day, came from a bad batch of drugs given out by dealers.

He explained that occasionally dealers have "free give away day" to let people try their products.

None of the victims died, according to the report. 

NBC10 went on the say that throughout 2016, Cooper EMS administered 950 doses of Narcan. This year, however, they have used 1,050 doses so far. 

http://www.nj.com/camden/index.ssf/...y_leads_to_16_overdoses_in_a_single_hour.html

Camden Medics Revive 16 People from Opioid Overdoses in an Hour on Wednesday

Officials said the spike came from a bad batch of drugs given out by dealers during a so-called "free giveaway day"

By Vince Lattanzio and Cydney Long

The paramedics were injecting naloxone into two people at a time.
It was 6 a.m. Wednesday on the streets of Camden, New Jersey and Death was attempting to claim 16 victims of the opioid crisis.

"We would get dispatched to a location and find two patients overdosed," Cooper EMS Chief Steve Hale said.
Hale's team typically sees nine drug overdoses in a day. Sixteen in just a little more than an hour stretched them to the limit.

He said the spike came from a bad batch of drugs given out by dealers during a so-called "free giveaway day."
Dealers will sometimes hand out free samples of heroin to drum up support for their product.

Drug users that NBC10 spoke with for our award-winning special report Generation Addicted about the heroin and opioid crisis explained how they would get up early in the morning and run to a corner where a dealer would throw free dime bags to the ground.
"If they give it free, people get hooked," Hale said.


Read more: http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news...our-on-Wednesday-439953353.html#ixzz4pkDvRF26 
Follow us: @nbcphiladelphia on Twitter | NBCPhiladelphia on Facebook

^ tv news as well


----------



## neversickanymore

*Rotorua drug alert: 15 treated by ambulance staff*
11 Aug, 2017 4:16pm

A strong, potentially contaminated drug is being blamed for a swathe of incidents in Rotorua over the past two days - with ambulance, police and hospital staff dealing with multiple patients believed to have taken the drug.

Rotorua ambulance officers have been called to 11 incidents involving 15 patients in the last 24 hours who were possibly affected by psychoactive substances.

Rotorua Hospital has been put on alert, while local police have taken to Facebook today to urge anyone using synthetic cannabis to stop immediately and seek help, saying any use of the drug is potentially life-threatening.

However police could not confirm whether the incidents were related to the "bad batch" of the drug that has been linked to 10 deaths in Auckland in recent months.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11902255


----------



## neversickanymore

*Police warning public about bad batch of drugs after multiple overdoses*


AST GRAND FORKS, Minn. (Valley News Live) Police are putting out a warning about a bad batch of drugs that is making its way around the Greater Grand Forks area.

They say three separate overdoses involving what people thought was methamphetamine led to the warning.

Officers were first called out for a report of a person acting strangely in his vehicle, and made an arrest for controlled substance DWI. During that arrest another call came in regarding a man who said his throat was sliced. The man was not hurt, and authorities found that the man was hallucinating and the two calls were related. They found an empty bag of meth at the scene.

The Pine to Prairie Drug Task Force also found a similar overdose case that hospitalized someone Tuesday.

Police are warning the public to be careful with this substance. The symptoms are similar to those related to the use of bath salts. They include: constant twitching, feeling like they want to die, crawling skin, dilated pupils, erratic behavior, hallucinations and death.

http://www.valleynewslive.com/conte...drugs-after-multiple-overdoses-440799333.html


----------



## neversickanymore

*Bad batch of heroin believed to be source of 14 Mansfield overdoses*
Lou Whitmire and Mark Caudill, Mansfield News Journal ,  
August 11, 2016

MANSFIELD - Drug overdoses are almost commonplace in the city and county.

First responders are used to handling ODs in each shift.

Still, they're not used to handling 13 in an eight-hour period, which was the case Wednesday. Mansfield police and firefighters handled 14 overdoses for the day, one during the day shift and 13 on the second shift.

"This is an extreme amount of overdoses in such a short time," Mansfield police Chief Ken Coontz said.

Coontz said it's likely the overdoses are being caused by a bad batch of heroin, but he doesn't have any proof yet.

"We don't have substances to test," he said.

The chief said many of the (previous) samples that come through the crime lab "have trace amounts of heroin but a lot of fentanyl."

Fentanyl, a synthetic opiate used to treat pain, is a much more powerful drug that has contributed to a number of overdose deaths.

So far, no one who overdosed Wednesday has died.

Firefighters often use Narcan to revive people who overdose on heroin. Wednesday's rash of ODs tested the city's supply of Narcan.

"Our replenishment supply had diminished to nothing," Chief Steve Strickling said. "We had to scramble and get some."

Strickling said firefighters collected an emergency batch of Narcan from the pharmacy and made arrangements with a second pharmacy to get more if needed.

Mansfield had to call for mutual assistance from Madison and Washington townships to handle the spike in calls.

Coontz said it's too soon to tell if the rash of overdoses has ended, but the fundamental problem remains.

"How do you convince people not to put things into their body that could kill them?" he asked.

The METRICH drug task force is  continuing its investigation of the overdoses.

The worst of Wednesday's overdoses happened in a 30-minute span. Mansfield police and fire departments responded to at least eight suspected overdoses at five separate addresses. The evening spike in calls started coming in around 8:30 p.m., all within the outskirts of the downtown area.

These eight downtown area overdoses come on top of four separate overdoses earlier Wednesday, and one which occurred in Shelby.

The evening rash of overdose reports began with two on South Mulberry Street.

At 8:15 p.m., officers responded to the 200 block of S. Mulberry St., where a 44-year-old man was lying on the grass in the front yard. There was no evidence located. Rescue personnel administered six doses of Naloxone and transported him to the hospital.

At 8:23 p.m. in the 200 block of S. Mulberry St., a 45-year-old man was found unresponsive on a couch by a woman. He was administered several doses of Naloxone by rescue personnel and transported to the hospital. There was no evidence to be processed.

At 8:30 p.m. in the 200 block of W. First St., officers observed a 35-year-old man on his knees in the roadway leaning his forehead against a vehicle. A second victim, a 36-year-old man, was found in a the passenger seat of the vehicle unresponsive. Rescue personnel arrived and transported them to the hospital. One of the victims told police they had both snorted heroin.

At 8: 54 p.m. in the 400 block of S. Main St., a 35-year-old woman was found unresponsive on a couch in her basement. Rescue personnel administered one dose of Naloxone and she was transported to the hospital. There was no evidence of drug use in the residence, according to the police report.

At 8:54 p.m. on Penn Avenue, two people were found unresponsive, one person on the sidewalk and the other on the couch inside the residence. Rescue personnel administered several doses of Naloxone and transported them to the hospital. Children were left in the care of Richland County Children Service, according to the report.

At 9:34 p.m. on Oak Street in Shelby, a man was found unresponsive and turning blue, a girlfriend told dispatch. He was revived by Naloxone and transported to OhioHealth Shelby Hospital where he told police he had bought the drugs earlier in Mansfield.

Earlier Wednesday, Mansfield police responded to four other overdoses.

At 3:52 p.m. on Harker Street, a 30-year-old woman was found unresponsive in an upstairs bedroom floor. She was transported to OhioHealth Mansfield Hospital. Burnt spoons and syringes were found in plain view in the bedroom. She was given two summons in lieu of arrest, on charges of possession of drug paraphernalia and possessing drug abuse instruments.

At 4:27 p.m., officers responded to the 700 block of Springmill St. in reference to an overdose. A 23-year-old man was found unresponsive in the bathroom. Mansfield firefighters/rescue personnel administered Naloxone and he responded. He was taken to OhioHealth Mansfield Hospital. He was given two summons in lieu of arrest, on charges of possession of drug paraphernalia and possessing drug abuse instruments.

At 5:54 p.m., officers responded to the 200 block of  N. Main St., where a 38-year-old man was lying on the floor. Rescue personnel administered two doses of Naloxone. He was taken to the hospital. The officer submitted the burnt spoons to the crime lab. The man told police he has an addiction to heroin. He was issued two summons.

At 6:14 p.m. in the 200 block of Park Avenue West, officers were advised that a male was in the parking lot unresponsive. He was administered Naloxone and transported to the hospital. He denied using any narcotics. There was no evidence to process.


http://www.wkyc.com/news/local/ohio...be-source-of-14-mansfield-overdoses/295145840


----------

